# Trevor the Late Bloomer



## tortoisenerd (Oct 2, 2010)

At just over 4 inches and a bit over 2 years, I think we have finally decided Trevor is a boy! He was temp sexed boy so we had always called him that, but for awhile the general opinion had been female. Whatcha think? Just in the last month his tail started getting huge.


----------



## Isa (Oct 3, 2010)

Kate, Trevor is handsome  His tail is getting hige, it was the same thing for Hermy, when his tail started growing up, it went fast!


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Oct 3, 2010)

Beautiful Boy!


----------



## Candy (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes I would say he's a boy so it's a good thing that you named him Trevor.  Kate did someone go on a Honeymoon recently?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes we did! We waited to do our honeymoon until our first anniversary so we had the budget to go all out on the trip--7 night Caribbean cruise. We had a wonderful time.  Trevor had his vacation at a friend's house and just got back into the swing of things after being moody for a few days. Went on a zip line rain forest tour, saw airplanes fly over our head at Maho Beach in St. Maarten, and lots of relaxing and all the ship activities (we went on a huge Royal Caribbean ship that had the rock wall, surf simulator, mini golf, ice skating, etc).

Its crazy how quick his tail decided to grow. I'm curious when he'll show himself now. Any guesses? I wonder then if he's close to full grown, as male Russians seem to average 4-6 inches, and he's already 4.



 here's a cool tortoise figurine we got carved out of a dried nut



 my hubby takes nice photos



 the ship! about 5,000 people including crew



 towel animals  , but no pillow chocolates 



 The reason we picked the cruise--the itinerary went to Maho Beach! We're airplane nuts. If you Google Maho Beach you can find some cool videos. We didn't get anything that really showed how close the airplanes get to the people (they wouldn't do this in the U.S. if it gives you any idea).


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 4, 2010)

Whoa that is quite the tail he has there  I wonder if Nelson will end up being a boy too...people have speculated female- I guess time will tell!
He is such a gorgeous Russian!! I love all the yellow on his carapace.
Do you have any plastron pics?

Beautiful pics from your honeymoon! That plane one is crazy!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 4, 2010)

I have this partial one from August, which shows how much his tail grew in two months!





I'll have to get an updated one--the little guy is sleeping though. I assume you want to look at the 'v' part or the concavity? Don't remember if his 'v' is more pronounced one way or the other now.


----------



## Isa (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice Kate, I am sure you guys had a lot of fun  The cruise boat is huge, I love the elephant towel, so cute


----------

